
2017 safest year on record for commercial passenger air travel - awiesenhofer
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-aviation-safety/2017-safest-year-on-record-for-commercial-passenger-air-travel-groups-idUSKBN1EQ17L
======
internetxplorer
This is a really good news. Let's hope we see the same in 2018.

